# Low blood sugar on tren



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

So lately ive been going kind of hypo, out of nowhere ill become weak,shakey,hungry and a bit light headed then when I have a couple bananas or whatever it subsides soon enough. Im on 100mg tren ace ED along with a trt dose of test. anyone else had this problem?


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

I got this from thai pink dbol, all the same as you but try and find sweets or chocolate anything then 10 mins it goes


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes I get it it's quite common , the higher the carb meal the worse the crash you seem to get.

Iv not had it this time with alpha tren hex but it's a lower end dose at 226mg PW


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

This can happen if your pancreas is under strain from the tren,do you have indigestion as well ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been getting this from Apollo tren hex at 350mg

Nothing bad, just means it's burning through my carb stores fast.

Got a bit of acid reflux as well.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> I've been getting this from Apollo tren hex at 350ml
> 
> Nothing bad, just means it's burning through my carb stores fast.
> 
> Got a bit of acid reflux as well.


350ml? ;-) thats hardcore!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Oops


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

I had this on tren as well...

worst was when I drank alcohol.

My doc said this was an inflammation of the pancreas.

caused thru very bad liver values.

keep your liver and pancreas in check!

food must be clean. lots of water!


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies... ye I get more heartburn than normal. It doesn't happen every day but it just arrives out of nowhere. ...was up town the other day and got so bad I had two mars bars and a bottle lucozade to get back normal.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

What can I do or take for my liver?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

irish87 said:


> What can I do or take for my liver?


The best thing you can do is drink 4+ltrs of water every day without fail..You could try using tren e instead or drop the dose down to below 300mg.

Be warned if you do not stop the inflammation you will end up very ill as it affects insulin and your bile ducts,which in turn will damage your liver.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Well I have been drinking less water lately usually 5-6 a day and now only 2. Ive only at 700 for a week and ill keep it up for another 3 or 4 to try it out


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Had this really bad on a cycle of methyl dienalone. Awesome cycle but hypo was really hard to deal with/ control.

I'm in for tips to help control it for my next run.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

magnesium citrate high dose. helps to control insulin sensitivity.

Also switching to low carb diet stopped me from going hypo whilst using tren completely.

Low carb diet is highly recommended for diabetics also.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Always have a tube of glucose tablets on me now as they work 100 times quicker than food and get you back up and running in no time.


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

not a good idea. thus you are fighting only the symptoms. not the cause.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

gearchange said:


> The best thing you can do is drink 4+ltrs of water every day without fail..You could try using tren e instead or drop the dose down to below 300mg.
> 
> Be warned if you do not stop the inflammation you will end up very ill as it affects insulin and your bile ducts,which in turn will damage your liver.


How do you know his pancreas is inflamed? What about tren ability to shuttle carbs at a faster rate , i had lower blood sugar drops for what could have been up to 15 weeks and my liver values came in fine on my test 5-6 weeks later.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

DagoDuck said:


> I had this on tren as well...
> 
> worst was when I drank alcohol.
> 
> ...


Did you have your liver values check and do you have the results?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

irish87 said:


> Well I have been drinking less water lately usually 5-6 a day and now only 2. Ive only at 700 for a week and ill keep it up for another 3 or 4 to try it out


How long haven you been on tren?


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> How long haven you been on tren?


Been on tren for about 8 weeks now upping my dose every couple weeks till I got to 700 p/w


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> How do you know his pancreas is inflamed? What about tren ability to shuttle carbs at a faster rate , i had lower blood sugar drops for what could have been up to 15 weeks and my liver values came in fine on my test 5-6 weeks later.


I dont know.I was just advising him what to do as a precaution.I happen to know a great deal about this.Just because carbs are shuttled fast does not mean you will go hypo,but if your pancreas is having to work overtime (which it will) it can get inflamed and cause no end of trouble.It is best to err on the side of caution if you can,and what I have told him will not do any harm or change his gains.


----------



## Jutt (Oct 18, 2012)

Interesting thread I've had this on my last 2 cycles one with tren & one without. It came out of nowhere each time & I had to stop have water & something to eat & then felt fine after 5 mins,


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

gearchange said:


> This can happen if your pancreas is under strain from the tren,do you have indigestion as well ?


gc, I know you mention this pancreas thing before. Question, Are pancreas issues specific to tren? or can this happen with other AAS (e.g. mast)?

Trenbolone really screws me up - I don't know exactly what it does but I recently found out it wrecks my white blood count and I was neutropenic while on it - it also makes my face look like I have cushing's syndrome so I think it wrecks my cortisol levels. WBCs are fine when I get off it. Could this be related?

Thx


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

The pancreas has a lot of androgen receptors and not only that Tren (as has been mentioned) is hugely effective at shuttling nutrients/carbs.When your carbs get chewed up you need more insulin release to accommodate the lower blood sugar levels ,this is where the pancreas starts to get overworked and inflamed..this in turn closes bile ducts,stopping your ability to breakdown food in the stomach (bile) does this.When the bile is not present as it should be ,you get acid reflux from the stomach acid and your liver is then having trouble filtering toxins..It is all looped and connected ,this then puts your portal vein under strain and back pressure occurs.

Now you have bad indigestion and back ache..

All this over a little as 6 weeks will then start to affect other areas such as you mentioned. Not everyone gets it that bad but those who are older or who drink more will be more susceptible .


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

gearchange said:


> I dont know.I was just advising him what to do as a precaution.I happen to know a great deal about this.Just because carbs are shuttled fast does not mean you will go hypo,but if your pancreas is having to work overtime (which it will) it can get inflamed and cause no end of trouble.It is best to err on the side of caution if you can,and what I have told him will not do any harm or change his gains.


I know your trying to help.. if the pancreas was inflamed wouldn't there be other issues other than just low blood sugar like abdomen pain which would be the main symptom.

Iv never heard of anyone messing up there pancreas or developing diabetes through the use of tren and some people have really abused tren.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> I know your trying to help.. if the pancreas was inflamed wouldn't there be other issues other than just low blood sugar like abdomen pain which would be the main symptom.
> 
> Iv never heard of anyone messing up there pancreas or developing diabetes through the use of tren and some people have really abused tren.


plenty of people have been made diabetics from aas abuse .and know you would not have abdominal pain.Middle upper back pain


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

gearchange said:


> plenty of people have been made diabetics from aas abuse .and know you would not have abdominal pain.Middle upper back pain


Symptoms of pancreatitis is upper abdominal pain, i can see what your getting at 'but' there are other signs of an inflamed pancreas which arent there with most of us like any pain as such, a quick google search will bring up hundreds of people suffering the same low blood sugar problem but no mention of any pain.

Can i ask how you know a great deal about this?

Im genuinely interested as this is something iv experienced in the past but im just not entirely convinced.. low blood sugar is very common with tren use so with your idea it would have us all suffering with a pancreas problem.

Trens ability to lower cortisol could cause hypoglycemia

Copy & paste

Chronically lower levels of circulating cortisol (as in adrenal fatigue) have been associated with negative effects, such as:*

Brain fog, cloudy-headedness and mild depression

Low thyroid function

Blood sugar imbalances, such as hypoglycemia

Fatigue - especially morning and mid-afternoon fatigue

Sleep disruption

Low blood pressure

Lowered immune function

Inflammation


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

My reason for knowing about it ,is because i have suffered pancreatitis through using tren.

The reason people do not report any pancreatic problems is because they don't know they have an issue..Tren does not just give you heartburn for no reason,that is because the bile is not doing its job in the stomach and you have an irritated pancreas.most would just put it down to sides of tren and soon as they stop it goes away.

The bodys ability to run on low carbs without making you go hypo is established,the only way this will happen is through blood sugar levels dropping suddenly because of too much insulin being produced.Overcompensation.

Trust me when I say the back pain is when you know your in trouble.The upper abdominal pain is acid reflux.Not really a pain more of an inconvenience that can be helped with antacid tabs.For severe cases omeprazole is used.

I picked the doctors brain for a good while when I was in hospital.It was thought I had overdone the drink but after tests it became clear it was aas related.

I can only tell you what I know and hope you can correlate what I am saying and realise that the common tren side of reflux and hypo spells is infact your pancreas telling you it hurts.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

gearchange said:


> My reason for knowing about it ,is because i have suffered pancreatitis through using tren.
> 
> The reason people do not report any pancreatic problems is because they don't know they have an issue..Tren does not just give you heartburn for no reason,that is because the bile is not doing its job in the stomach and you have an irritated pancreas.most would just put it down to sides of tren and soon as they stop it goes away.
> 
> ...


What did they recommend to you in dealing with it?

Edit....plenty water, cheers @gearchange!!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Marshan said:


> What did they recommend to you in dealing with it?
> 
> Edit....plenty water, cheers @gearchange!!


I have not touched it since,that was my answer to the problem,but making sure you are well hydrated and just keeping an eye on how you feel,if things get to much,lower dose etc..Some people have no issue, as with most things .

I spent 2 months on omeprazole and pain killers then gradually stopped them..I have no problem with any injectable apart from tren in that respect,but I am old and maybe not able to tolerate what it does as with a younger man.But be warned we all get older lol


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

@gearchange so if one only suffers from hypo issues and doesn't appear to have any of the other tell tell signs of pancreas trouble, is it fair to assume that it is a case is increased nutrient partitioning?

Or is it your opinion that this doesn't occur unless there's pancreas issues?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

DaveW3000 said:


> @gearchange so if one only suffers from hypo issues and doesn't appear to have any of the other tell tell signs of pancreas trouble, is it fair to assume that it is a case is increased nutrient partitioning?
> 
> Or is it your opinion that this doesn't occur unless there's pancreas issues?


The human body was not designed to cope with massive amounts of energy in one dose. Taking too much on board can send insulin levels through the roof, it causes lethargy when blood sugar drops afterwards which is as far as I would agree, that is not hypo.I know what that is because I use insulin.

The only way to go hypoglycemic is through abnormal insulin spikes caused,either from an external source or your pancreas .


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

DaveW3000 said:


> @gearchange so if one only suffers from hypo issues and doesn't appear to have any of the other tell tell signs of pancreas trouble, is it fair to assume that it is a case is increased nutrient partitioning?
> 
> Or is it your opinion that this doesn't occur unless there's pancreas issues?


In my case im finding it's diet related.

Pre tren i was running low carb around 60-80g daily with little to no issues.

With tren i have to run at least 100g daily otherwise i get that hypo feeling.

Drinking lots, getting plenty of supps in, bp slightly raised but within range.

As for your going hypo, put cinnamon in your shakes, it'll level out bg levels and help prevent any crashing.

Personally i just make sure i always have a fast acting carb source at hand, whether it's dextrose tabs or rice cakes in the car.

Compound wise it's hands down the best i've run, two weeks in and looking better than ever.

And despite my being more narky, im getting more attention for it [go figure]

Edit - Actually wouldn't the increase in Igf1 or lowered cortisol have the potential for hypo issues?


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

@gearchange @Dazzza

Thanks for the replies guys much appreciated.

My reason for concern is that as I haven't made the jump yet to pinning, I'm just running orals and its made me think that maybe the Methyl dienalone I recently ran may have been doing more harm than I had expected. I hadn't thought that a short oral cycle could cause such issues but the onset of hypo symptoms were apparent from as little as week 2.

Do you guys think that as long as the symptoms can be tolerated and I do my best to look after myself on cycle then Its 'unlikely' to cause me long term pancreas trouble? ( I realize this is a question for a doc with blood tests in hand but appreciate your experienced opinions)

Oh and Dazzza cheers for the heads up on the cinnamon.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I believe yes is the answer,being aware and sensibil is the key.

Knowing when to correct any issues makes a huge difference.Just tolerating the discomfort is not the answer .A Lot of successful bodybuilders here have learnt how to listen to their bodies and adjust things along the way.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> I believe yes is the answer,being aware and sensibil is the key.
> 
> Knowing when to correct any issues makes a huge difference.Just tolerating the discomfort is not the answer .A Lot of successful bodybuilders here have learnt how to listen to their bodies and adjust things along the way.


Okay thanks for the advice. It really is helpful 

I think its would be wise for me to get some bloods done, I've run a few cycles now and I think if i'm to continue down this road I should take the necessary precautions. Do you know if pancreas issues would show up with bloods or is it more a job for the ultrasound?

Also, any reason to not be honest with my doc about aas?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Its ultrasound.Lots of guys make the mistake of relying on blood tests for health,but scarring to tissue(fatty liver/cirrhosis)or necrosis/tumour etc does not show up on them.Blood values can still be within range.

I sound like the harbinger of doom lol.

If you tell the doc it will be on your permanent record as drug use.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Its ultrasound.Lots of guys make the mistake of relying on blood tests for health,but scarring to tissue(fatty liver/cirrhosis)or necrosis/tumour etc does not show up on them.Blood values can still be within range.
> 
> I sound like the harbinger of doom lol.
> 
> If you tell the doc it will be on your permanent record as drug use.


harbinger of doom Lol, unfortunately honestly is rarely sunshine and rainbows.

Not that I mind having it on record now but can't say whether i'd regret it down the line so will probably concoct some sort of story to get checked out. Worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gearchange said:


> The pancreas has a lot of androgen receptors and not only that Tren (as has been mentioned) is hugely effective at shuttling nutrients/carbs.When your carbs get chewed up you need more insulin release to accommodate the lower blood sugar levels ,this is where the pancreas starts to get overworked and inflamed..this in turn closes bile ducts,stopping your ability to breakdown food in the stomach (bile) does this.When the bile is not present as it should be ,you get acid reflux from the stomach acid and your liver is then having trouble filtering toxins..It is all looped and connected ,this then puts your portal vein under strain and back pressure occurs.
> 
> Now you have bad indigestion and back ache..
> 
> All this over a little as 6 weeks will then start to affect other areas such as you mentioned. Not everyone gets it that bad but those who are older or who drink more will be more susceptible .


Absolutely spot on. Last tren a cycle I ran was going hypo daily, even 4 weeks after last jab I was.

This along with terrible acid I felt shít!

Docs thought I was diabetic - all fathers side have it.

Turns out I wasn't thankfully.

But results are I have a stomach bacterial infection and a liver scan in a few weeks due to the high values.

Feel fine now, but seems tren ace as lovely as it is just doesn't sit pretty with me anymore.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Guys, how do you know you are getting hypoglycaemia?

I have just been reading symptoms and I think this sounds like what I have... in fact I think it explains my insomnia (possibly)

How do you know when you're going hypo? Do you have blood sugar monitors or you are assuming from symptoms?

Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

SK50 said:


> Guys, how do you know you are getting hypoglycaemia?
> 
> I have just been reading symptoms and I think this sounds like what I have... in fact I think it explains my insomnia (possibly)
> 
> ...


Lethargic after meals, sudden drop in energy and going dizzy/confusion - those are the obvious ones.

Always feel like you can sleep.

I was getting constant pins and needles down my arm too and mood swings.

Insomnia I got but just smashed sleeping pills.

You know when you've gone hypo, very quick onset so just keep a lucazade to hand.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Lethargic after meals, sudden drop in energy and going dizzy/confusion - those are the obvious ones.
> 
> Always feel like you can sleep.
> 
> ...


interesting... sounds like my life beautifully summed up in a few sentences. Can I find out for sure with one of those blood glucose meters?

edit - I also started to get dizzy after squat, dead, and now even bench... like, so dizzy that I have to hold onto the rack and wait for a minute to regain my hearing/vision... was going to go to the doctor but thought they would just tell me to stop lifting. Related? (This follows nearly a year of on/off tren abuse - when I say abuse I mean too much time on, my dosage was usually sensible (<300mg))

edit2 - not trying to thread hijack but these are my bloods while on tren with blood sugar - (I am off tren now for good for the record)

Diabetes Test

RANDOM BLOOD GLUCOSE (FL) 4.3 mmol/L 3.5 - 7.9

FASTING BLOOD GLUCOSE (FL) 4.3 mmol/L 3.5 - 5.8


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

gearchange said:


> My reason for knowing about it ,is because i have suffered pancreatitis through using tren.
> 
> The reason people do not report any pancreatic problems is because they don't know they have an issue..Tren does not just give you heartburn for no reason,that is because the bile is not doing its job in the stomach and you have an irritated pancreas.most would just put it down to sides of tren and soon as they stop it goes away.
> 
> ...


Its all good 

How could they tell it was AAS related how much were you drinking?

Diabetes symptoms are associated with chronic pancreatitis a further advanced stage and would point to the pancreas not releasing enough insulin , no one is having any other symptoms other than a little acid reflux/heartburn which IMO wouldn't relate to upper abdominal 'pain'.

There are other things that effect blood sugar imbalances.. low cortisol playing a key role and tren being said to have lowering effects on cortisol

http://www.adrenalfatigue.org/hypoglycemia

Some evidence that tren can reduce cortisol after just 24 hrs

www.journalofanimalscience.org/content/71/7/1771.short


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SK50 said:


> interesting... sounds like my life beautifully summed up in a few sentences. Can I find out for sure with one of those blood glucose meters?
> 
> *edit - I also started to get dizzy after squat, dead, and now even bench... like, so dizzy that I have to hold onto the rack and wait for a minute to regain my hearing/vision... was going to go to the doctor but thought they would just tell me to stop lifting. Related? (This follows nearly a year of on/off tren abuse - when I say abuse I mean too much time on, my dosage was usually sensible (<300mg))*
> 
> ...


No that sounds like a general lack of oxygen like when you get up to fast, hypo is different like you get hand shakes & sweaty

You glucose test is normal range, my mate is a diabetic and he started GH at 10iu ED in one shot , he was getting readings up to 30mmol at first so he started splitting the dose which improved it, his body has got used to it now and he can take 10iu shots in one go.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> No that sounds like a general lack of oxygen like when you get up to fast, hypo is different like you get hand shakes & sweaty
> 
> You glucose test is normal range, my mate is a diabetic and he started GH at 10iu ED in one shot , he was getting readings up to 30mmol at first so he started splitting the dose which improved it, his body has got used to it now and he can take 10iu shots in one go.


ok, thanks. I see. Still not sure why I get dizzy after the lifts though - I have lifted for over a decade and not changed my breathing style. This crap coincided with my tren usage. Now I'm off tren and it hasn't gone away. It's pretty damn worrying actually. Even on the warm ups I get dizzy. I thought it was high hematocrit and poor blood flow but 3 pints removed later and I'm down from 56 to 48 hct and still the same dizziness. Anyway, I'll save that for another thread as I mindful my issue isn't related to the OP. But thanks for confirming.

I still think I may have hypo episodes during the day though. sometimes I get dizzy at work and hit by a wave of fatigue and have had to go home sometimes. I never considered eating before to solve it. I think I'm gona buy a cheap glucose meter and try it when I get an episode. I also wake up in the night constantly and have been reading about night time hypo so I think it's worth me testing this theory as it's been driving me pretty insane.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

SK50 said:


> ok, thanks. I see. Still not sure why I get dizzy after the lifts though - I have lifted for over a decade and not changed my breathing style. This crap coincided with my tren usage. Now I'm off tren and it hasn't gone away. It's pretty damn worrying actually. Even on the warm ups I get dizzy. I thought it was high hematocrit and poor blood flow but 3 pints removed later and I'm down from 56 to 48 hct and still the same dizziness. Anyway, I'll save that for another thread as I mindful my issue isn't related to the OP. But thanks for confirming.
> 
> I still think I may have hypo episodes during the day though. sometimes I get dizzy at work and hit by a wave of fatigue and have had to go home sometimes. I never considered eating before to solve it. I think I'm gona buy a cheap glucose meter and try it when I get an episode. I also wake up in the night constantly and have been reading about night time hypo so I think it's worth me testing this theory as it's been driving me pretty insane.


Its pretty unmistakable really i think you would know in the symptoms explained above, one small amount of food can fix it or hold it off so try that as you feel it coming on.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Very interesting read..

Recently felt the same, after a few sets, i felt like empty, thinking what am i doing here..

Had to leave the gym immediately, so the only solution to this is cut the tren?

Or have pre intra post carbs?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> Very interesting read..
> 
> Recently felt the same, after a few sets, i felt like empty, thinking what am i doing here..
> 
> ...


If you notice a pattern at certain times of the day the answer is to eat more at the previous meal to make it to the next one or an intra or pre workout carb drink would stop it happening if your getting it while working out.


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Ive tried variations, carbs 1st meal, pre wo shake only, normally am ok for an hour, but sometimes crash early.

800mg tren hexa, massive acid reflux, etc..

My carbs from 100-200g..as am on pre contest diet, however, will get glucose monitor tomorrow, and play with carbs, we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Right done a small experiment today, I crashed yesterday, thought of having a day off of gym, but this is how I did it today:

7.30 came bck from shift

8:00 250g egg whites

2 whole eggs

100g oats w cinamon

2xml inj magnesium i

2x inj b6

2x inj b12

5iu gh

Other bits

Sleep 4hrs

12pm

2x sc beef ISO

100g ground rice tbsp almond butter

1.30pm train

1x intra xtend

1x xtend peptopro 5g creatine

I trained legs felt awesome

Even did 30 min cardio on treadmill 15% incline

Lower bck was very pumped so that limited

My squats

All in all perfect combo

I'll have a solid meal now


----------

